# What is a NY Flying Flight



## theboss

I didn't want to steal another thread so I am asking . I have seen NY Flying Flights mentioned twice on this foruim. What are they like?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Domestic Flights (often called NY Flying Flights) were bred to fly for long periods of time in kits. In NY and NJ especially, they play a game with these birds in which the object is to lure and capture as many 'stranger' birds as you can, from other flocks. The birds captured are then returned to the original owner, kept, traded, or sold. They love being with their flock, so if one strays away, it's easily attracted into another local flock. Many people in the city raise these birds on the roof, which I'm sure is quite a sight when they fly.

Flights (whether for show or flying) have a unique look to them too. They are either crested or plain-headed, and have bright red feet, beaks, and ceres. Put that along with some of their white pearl eyes, and you have a bird that REALLY sticks out!


----------



## indigobob

Here is a dilute brown and a recessive yellow Flying Flight with their offspring.

View attachment 14900
View attachment 14900


----------



## george simon

*The New York Flying Flight,some times called the American Domestic Flight,was developed in and around the New York City area.It is truly an American bird. The history of this bird starts back around 1881.In the early days it was only a flying type but today we also have a show type as well.When I was 15 or so years old and lived in NYC I remember these birds being flown in large flocks 300 birds and there were many that had flocks of 200 - 300 birds.The men that flew these birds would try to catch each others birds,this was a game that they played, that at times got very violent,that at times made enemies of niegbors. SO THIS IS A SHORT HISTORY OF THE NEW YORK FLYING FLIGHT.I hope that answers your question.* GEORGE


----------



## Birdman79

When i flew flights this past summer.they'd fly further and higher when it got windy.But on a calm day ,not so much.You have to put a lot of time and effort with 'em.


----------



## c.hert

They are really different looking birds--eyes---and they are pretty too---I like them..c.hert


----------



## ND Cooper

White eyes! 
I think that they all have white eyes, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## c.hert

Look at that baby with Mookee type of eyes then it turns into white eyes--that is just unreal---I like that...I bet they fly really different--long at those wings that fold over like that on the top of the body--muscular...really neat birds..First time I ever saw one...neat picture...Thanks...for an education....c.hert


----------



## sgtpouter

jaja those birds look surprised how cute i want to pet thier little heads


----------



## sgtpouter

no but seriously they look fragile how do they stay up so long and how is it tthat they catch the others flyers birds?


----------



## Birdman79

They don't fly long ,20-30 minutes the most.You can fly a flock of 200-300 birds at once.When they fly they hook,here's a video of them flying :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeCTgHu5_E8&feature=related


----------



## rbflight

*The Domestic Flight is nothing like the NY Flying Flight. The Flying flight is a tall thin typy bird that is ready to fly at a moments notice. The domestic Flight is a breed that was developed back on ther 40's and 50's by breeders that wanted the roundness and cobbiness of the tumbler but the look of a Flight. The Domestic Flight is a beautiful bird but has no flying ability what so ever. 
Sal Gigante , head of The NY Combine has almost perfected this bird. He has some of the most beautiful specimens around in the Domestic Show Flights.
The Flying Flight was used in NY City and other cities in Jersey and Chicago way back for the use of luring other fanciers birds to their loft.
even today , in Bushwick Brooklyn you still have a core of fanciers that fly these birds only for the sake of catching as many stray pigeons as they can. Some of the stocks in these areas number over a thousand, that's right a THOUSAND.!*


----------



## Guest

rbflight said:


> *The Domestic Flight is nothing like the NY Flying Flight. The Flying flight is a tall thin typy bird that is ready to fly at a moments notice. The domestic Flight is a breed that was developed back on ther 40's and 50's by breeders that wanted the roundness and cobbiness of the tumbler but the look of a Flight. The Domestic Flight is a beautiful bird but has no flying ability what so ever.
> Sal Gigante , head of The NY Combine has almost perfected this bird. He has some of the most beautiful specimens around in the Domestic Show Flights.
> The Flying Flight was used in NY City and other cities in Jersey and Chicago way back for the use of luring other fanciers birds to their loft.
> even today , in Bushwick Brooklyn you still have a core of fanciers that fly these birds only for the sake of catching as many stray pigeons as they can. Some of the stocks in these areas number over a thousand, that's right a THOUSAND.!*


nice birds RBflight where do you hail from ?? I have a small loft of flights all males since a hawk killed off all my females .. they never flew all that well but they for sure are a beautiful and distinguished breed I have always admired


----------



## rbflight

*NY Flying Flights*

*I am from Commack NY. My dad was from Brooklyn in the 30'a and 40's
Thank you for the compliment on the birds*


----------

